

U.S. Postal Service Nears Collapse - daydream
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_23/b4231060885070.htm

======
hsmyers
The only problem that I see with 'crashing' the system is the amount of time
that would be devoted to the blame game. If that could be skipped so that we
could jump directly to the debugging phase, then I'd say---let it crash. Also
interesting to notice which kinds of problems get fixed before blame
assignment versus blame before fix---I've no clue as to the pattern, just
something I've noticed...

------
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2593671>

------
bugsy
The article starts by claiming that "Delivery of first-class mail is falling
at a staggering rate." I have never seen this to be the case. The article also
fails to substantiate this strange claim.

Delivery of first-class mail is succeeding at a staggering rate. I have not
had a piece of mail get lost in the US in decades, and delivery coast to coast
is often within 3 days.

When an article gets its basic premise so wrong it is usually not worth
bothering with the rest of it. It is better to tell the student to rewrite the
entire essay and take a look at the second draft whenever it is ready.

~~~
jsackmann
It's not talking about success rate of items that are mailed; it is talking
about the number of pieces that are mailed in the first place. The latter
number is declining.

